# Escrow company for SA T/Ss?????



## marion10 (May 12, 2006)

I think I have a buyer for my timeshares (South Africa) and would like to offer the option of escrow. Anyone have any suggestions of a a company? Back porch timeshares no longer offers escrow only.


----------



## marion10 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Escrow company*

Anyone? Has anyone used escrow for South African timeshare?


----------



## KenK (May 18, 2006)

Marion,
 Might get more response in the SA Forums.  Moved there


----------



## philemer (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Escrow company*



			
				marion10 said:
			
		

> Anyone? Has anyone used escrow for South African timeshare?



Since you're dealing with such small amounts of money (<$800 usually) I'd just ask for all the money upfront and then have the resort do the paperwork for you.

Phil


----------

